# Word of the Day: Binge-watch



## RubyK (Feb 18, 2021)

*The huge take-up of on-demand TV and box sets have brought about this new word. It means to watch a large number of television shows, usually from the same series, in succession.*​
_Since the weather has been minus 0 F for the past few days, I stayed home and binge-watched Firefly Lane on Netflix._


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 18, 2021)

I binge watched Breaking Bad's entire series about 8 times...but not in the same day!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 18, 2021)

My day would glue himself to the television and binge-watch Bond, when they'd put on an entire week of James Bond 007 shows.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 18, 2021)

I could go for the James Bond movies!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 18, 2021)

terry123 said:


> I could go for the James Bond movies!


I have to admit, Terry, I always enjoyed them, too.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 19, 2021)

Not normally, but we did watch two seasons of Yellowstone awhile back.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 19, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I binge watched Breaking Bad's entire series about 8 times...but not in the same day!


And not even in the same month!


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 20, 2021)

Will be glad when  weather is warm enough for outside work,, Hubby will no longer bing-watch television.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 20, 2021)

I must admit to binge-watching The Queen's Gambit on Netlix. It was so good, I couldn't stop watching.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 21, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I must admit to binge-watching The Queen's Gambit on Netlix. It was so good, I couldn't stop watching.


I did the same thing with Queen's Gambit. Loved that series.


----------

